# Bodybuilding Legend: Lou Ferrigno



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2007)

He was huge.




YouTube Video


----------



## wala (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice vid.. Too bad Lou got calf implants that year.. such a shame.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 18, 2007)

he has calf implants?  ghey!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 18, 2007)

wala said:


> Nice vid.. Too bad Lou got calf implants that year.. such a shame.


I've heard of that rumor.


----------



## fufu (Sep 19, 2007)

I have to use proxies and it won't follow the youtube embed links properly, can you give a link too?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2007)

fufu said:


> I have to use proxies and it won't follow the youtube embed links properly, can you give a link too?



YouTube - lou ferrigno


----------



## wala (Sep 20, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> I've heard of that rumor.



Rumor? what rumor? lol

Its true, he's said in many interviews that he regrets doing it - plus its CLEARLY visible in the vid you posted.. who has round calves?!


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 20, 2007)

Lou had great potential as a pro BB.If it wasn't for him becoming the Hulk,he may have been on top.

Too bad that he turned out to be such a nut.Like charging fans for autographs and later suing his brother and Uncle for money from the supplement store they have owned and operated since the 70's claiming that they made money on his name.The Ferrigno name,even though thats their last names as well!

Pitty.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 20, 2007)

wala said:


> Rumor? what rumor? lol
> 
> Its true, he's said in many interviews that he regrets doing it - plus its CLEARLY visible in the vid you posted.. who has round calves?!


Really, I never knew that.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2007)

IRONBULL05 said:


> Lou had great potential as a pro BB.If it wasn't for him becoming the Hulk,he may have been on top.
> 
> Too bad that he turned out to be such a nut.Like charging fans for autographs and later suing his brother and Uncle for money from the supplement store they have owned and operated since the 70's claiming that they made money on his name.The Ferrigno name,even though thats their last names as well!
> 
> Pitty.




yea, fuck lou i hate the douchebag


----------



## DOMS (Sep 20, 2007)

IRONBULL05 said:


> Lou had great potential as a pro BB.If it wasn't for him becoming the Hulk,he may have been on top.
> 
> Too bad that he turned out to be such a nut.Like charging fans for autographs and later suing his brother and Uncle for money from the supplement store they have owned and operated since the 70's claiming that they made money on his name.The Ferrigno name,even though thats their last names as well!
> 
> Pitty.



No shit?  And here I thought he was one of the good ones.

What an asshole.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2007)

yea, he wouldnt let people take his pic at the olympia when i went unless they paid him


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 20, 2007)

He must be hard up for money....what a cock


----------



## wala (Sep 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Really, I never knew that.



yah! 

As the other guys have said though, he's pretty much an idiot these days..


----------



## IRONBULL05 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea,its a shame.He was one of my hero's as a kid.I grew up watching the Hulk.

Then to find out how he became was really a heart breaker.He really became an ass.

He would never let you get pics with him at the shows unless you were paying!

And the shit with his family is just a disgrace!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 21, 2007)

IRONBULL05 said:


> And the shit with his family is just a disgrace!!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


>



umm.. you QUOTED the stuff about his family in THIS thread there hombre hahaha


----------



## Bart's Brother (Sep 22, 2007)

his quads were too small...I still think he looked better in the early 70's. he wasn't as blocky


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> umm.. you QUOTED the stuff about his family in THIS thread there hombre hahaha



I was looking for more details.


----------

